# Keeping Rams



## Guest (Oct 6, 2005)

hay guys,
i have set up a cichlid tank and am wanting to keep some rams and i was wondering is there any special information i need to know before i get them.

Thomas Ellaby :fish: :fish:


----------



## Paul (Oct 8, 2005)

http://hjem.get2net.dk/Best_of_the_Web/blue rams.html


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

You need to be careful with them, they are a fragile and delicate fish...imo, i dont think rams are a good idea, because there too sensitive in my experience, if you are going to get them, they prefer lower pH's around 6 and a sand substrate...you must keep their water very clean


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

I don't think rams are hard to keep at all. The main thing is make sure you have a low pH. I've never had any problems with them.


----------

